# Cars needed.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all. As some of you may know I have now Launched Orchard Auto Care. I will be manufacturing a range of premium car cleaning products that will also be available from our new store based outside Portadown. I am also looking for cars to use as demonstration cars to show the new products in action. so if your car is covered in tar Iron particles or generally in need of some OCD TLC then give me a call on 07784258006

many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Some of my new products.
for more updates follow me on Facebook!!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...aved#!/pages/Orchard-Autocare/190668144324372

Iron Cleanse:




























Wheel Cleaner:
Before









Soaking for 5 mins









small area hosed off









all hosed









close up


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks very interesting mate


----------



## DrSteve (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to hear. Been lurking on here for a while now and only today had the DAS-6 in action for the 1st time. I feel that a quick run down to Armagh might just be on the horizon.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

happy days. will be up and running shortly!


----------



## SupaChimp (Aug 27, 2009)

Is the shop up and running? I am based in portadown and after some new products


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ronnie, first of congrats on getting the shop set up, good to see something a little more specialist on this side of the pond.

Secondly, did I read somewhere that you'll be doing training? Are you planning on doing any rotary classes and if so at what cost?

Cheers for now!


----------

